# New knife from CRKT



## KenpoTex (Apr 30, 2006)

CRKT just came out with a production version of one of Brian Tighe's knives.  Check it out here.  I really like some of Tighe's designs...I may have to get one of these.


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 30, 2006)

Me too. Looks nice.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2006)

Definately looks nice!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2006)

I want to say that I saw one up at Jay's Sporting Goods in Clare, Michigan the other day.  Needless to say the CRKT line is good.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## SUPERMAN .45 (Jul 28, 2006)

I like it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 28, 2006)

I've seen this blade myself as well. Very quick opening as opposed to other thumb openers. Just open it a little bit and a (leaf?) spring does the rest. Neat for those quick emergencies.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jul 28, 2006)

Good looking knife.  Nice price too.  Just might have to pick one up for myself.

Thanks for the heads up.

JeffJ


----------



## James Kovacich (Jul 28, 2006)

Check the penal code for your state. I've found that assissted opening blades are not legal in some areas. They do have a non-assissted opening model though.


----------

